# New Led In Screwfix



## geoffbark (6 Sep 2018)

Just ordered some of these today for a job, would work well over the old tank also! Got them form Screwfix.

https://www.ledgrouprobus.com/featured-products/range/sonic-led-highbay


----------



## foxfish (6 Sep 2018)

They certainly look pretty serious...


----------



## Daneland (6 Sep 2018)

Do not forget to buy one of these.I find it useful to scrub the algae.  
https://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-window-scraper-3/56292


----------



## dw1305 (6 Sep 2018)

Hi all, 





geoffbark said:


> would work well over the old tank also!


I have a look at high bay lighting every so often as well. They certainly look pretty chunky and well made. 

They must be incredibly bright, I think I'd be worried about planes mistaking them for run-way lights and landing on my house.

cheers Darrel


----------



## geoffbark (6 Sep 2018)

lol 

They are dimmable!!


----------



## alto (7 Sep 2018)

Waterproof rating???


Of course maybe I’m the only person that splashes my lights or keeps fish that spalsh the lights


----------



## rebel (7 Sep 2018)

dw1305 said:


> They must be incredibly bright, I think I'd be worried about planes mistaking them for run-way lights and landing on my house.
> l


HAHA Darell, for a moment I thought it was Clive making this comment!!


----------



## rebel (7 Sep 2018)

Would you need a hat when you clean your fish tank? Otherwise it may burn ya skin.


----------



## ian_m (7 Sep 2018)

I would be very very weary about using these. Couple of potential issues.
- Massive lumens in a small area, probably far too much for most standard depth tanks. Yes, you can dim, what is the point, you might as well buy something with less lumens in the first place.
- Beam spread is liable to be quite large, possibly greater that 120'. They don't state beam angle, but as they use chip LEDs the angle will be large meaning a lot of light won't make it into the tank. Yes you can buy lenses.
- No colour temperature stated. Colour temperature doesn't affect plant growth, but if too low a colour temperature plants look "yellow" and not green and if too high colour temperature plants look white'ish and washed out. I bet the colour temperature will be quite high as the most efficient LED's have a "too high for nice looking fish tank use" colour temperature of usually 10K.
- Waterproofness may or may not bother you.

Any way let us know how you get on.


----------



## Edvet (7 Sep 2018)

I would consider these to light a tank with emersed growth from higher up, or added light in green houses.
Haven't seen them in the Netherlands yet.


----------



## webworm (7 Sep 2018)

For those after more info, here's the detailed spec for the 100w unit

https://www.ledgrouprobus.com//catalogue/product/sonic-100w-led-highbay-ip65-130lm-w-1-10v-dimmable


----------



## zozo (7 Sep 2018)

They are IP65 = Splash water resistant..  Looking further down at "Accessories" Beam angle properties are in the provided lens 85° without lens about every led has a 120°. But be carefull with using lenses without testing it first.. Seen some issues with prism effects inside and outside teh aquarium with led and lens use.. The light will be angled twice..  Can't find the pic back with showing these prism beams in the tank.


----------



## ian_m (7 Sep 2018)

Edvet said:


> I would consider these to light a tank with emersed growth from higher up,....


Problem there is raising the lights even with 85' lens will be no good as most of the light will be missing the tank. Why buy massive lumens then waste the lumens not lighting the tank.

Kessil (and equivalent aquatic spots) LED lights are 60-70 beam angle or less.

The prismatic rainbow effect, so clearly pointed out by Zozo D) is something to be really careful off. There have been many people who have seen this, seeing rainbow colours directly in their eyes when they sit down across the room to view their tank.

Also 5000K is a tad warm colour temperature in my opinion. Personally I think my plants really stand out with 6000-8000K lights, below that the plants & fish look dull'ish. However one will need to try with these lights and see, as it really plants look nice depends on eye of beholder.


----------



## zozo (7 Sep 2018)

I used these to DIY me a light for my 500 litre indoor winter pond setup, to keep some pond plants alive during this periode.. 2 of them in 1 aluminium hood..
https://www.banggood.com/45-X-160MM...p-1124765.html?rmmds=myorder&cur_warehouse=CN

Darn strong, pretty cheap actualy.. But also get darn hot, they need a massive heatsink or as i did a smaller one but with a forced fan cooling to work properly. And it worked perfectly all winter long at 10 hours a day.. Not sure if they are dimable, didn't try because didn;t need to..

Also bought this one, but haven't used it yet. Its my backup.. Same story, awfull amount of light and needs a simular construction, forced fan cooling is best and cheapest way to run them properly.
https://www.banggood.com/150W-15000...p-1173608.html?rmmds=myorder&cur_warehouse=CN


----------



## rebel (7 Sep 2018)

5000K doesn't really mean that much. You need to see the lights yourself if colour is important to you. There are many other factors such as CRI etc that matter for aesthetics but not really for plant growth (except in unique circustances).


----------



## zozo (7 Sep 2018)

rebel said:


> You need to see the lights yourself if colour is important to you.



http://scapefu.com/lighting-planted-aquarium-cara-wade/
Shines a light on it .. An eye opener actualy..


----------



## rebel (7 Sep 2018)

zozo said:


> http://scapefu.com/lighting-planted-aquarium-cara-wade/
> Shines a light on it .. An eye opener actualy..


Cara is an expert on this subject; absolutely!


----------



## Zeus. (7 Sep 2018)

But they do a nice carpet


----------



## Oldguy (8 Sep 2018)

I use Screwfix decking uplighters (6) as twilight down lights for dawn & dusk lighting. They are small and low voltage and I assume water proof. They were my first venture into LED lighting which was eye wateringly expensive back then.


----------

